# Marsh Gun Stand



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm growing tired of worrying about my shotgun all the time while duck hunting. What is everybody using for a marsh stand for their gun? Any worthwhile retail options? Any good DIY projects that don't involve too much welding and engineering skills? This thread has been up before, but it seems many guys are changing what they use, modifying old designs, etc, so I figured it was worth bringing back up.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Shepherds hook from the garden has worked for me for years! Hang the gun and she'll bag on the hook, unscrew the thermos for a cup of joe and enjoy the sunrise! Tons of garage sales on weekends and I doubt you would have to shell out more than a buck or two!


----------



## Tail-Chaser (Feb 7, 2014)

I just lay mine in the jet sled.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Talk to shi kid, his dad makes custom gun holders.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

SRB waterfowl field rest is nice or I just lay it in the jet sled


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the Banded gun stands. Seem to work fine. Fold up nice, and are fairly durable.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

jonesy16 said:


> Talk to shi kid, his dad makes custom gun holders.


I hear he leaves them in the field from time to time, maybe I can get lucky and find one lol


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

stackemup said:


> I have the Banded gun stands. Seem to work fine. Fold up nice, and are fairly durable.


I hope they are made better than the clothing they make. Got one season out of my coat. Returned a pair of waders I bought from them because of how poorly they were made.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Tail-Chaser said:


> I just lay mine in the jet sled.


My dog has a tendency to swamp jet sleds lol


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> I hope they are made better than the clothing they make. Got one season out of my coat. Returned a pair of waders I bought from them because of how poorly they were made.


I am not too easy on things. I also have 2 teenagers, and the 3 I bought are still going strong after 3 seasons. I figure they don't owe me anything now.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

stackemup said:


> I have the Banded gun stands. Seem to work fine. Fold up nice, and are fairly durable.


+1 on the Banded gun stand, bought 2 of them a couple years ago and they have worked out great in all situations from dry ground to standing in waist deep water because of how you can adjust them. Also, folds up nice for transport in the sled or boat. I like how I can position the gun in front of me, right side up so that when the birds come there is very little movement to grab the gun and be ready.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> I'm growing tired of worrying about my shotgun all the time while duck hunting. What is everybody using for a marsh stand for their gun? Any worthwhile retail options? Any good DIY projects that don't involve too much welding and engineering skills? This thread has been up before, but it seems many guys are changing what they use, modifying old designs, etc, so I figured it was worth bringing back up.


bought a StikNtheMud a few years ago adjustable comes with a carrying case with strap 35 bucks shipped ! it works its pretty light !


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I can't load the pic of the grill I mounted to the shepherds hook but that added another way to be doing something else when a duck lights into the spread! Marsh brats!


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you guys never heard of gun slings?


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Fishman95 said:


> Have you guys never heard of gun slings?


Yep, but we're talking about marsh stands.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Fishman95 said:


> Have you guys never heard of gun slings?


I have always used a gun sling, but I am getting ready to hunt a spot where holes are just under the top of my waders and its a bit too deep to have the gun on my back. I need a spot to set the gun where the dog wont kick it while I set the spread.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Pat P said:


> I have always used a gun sling, but I am getting ready to hunt a spot where holes are just under the top of my waders and its a bit too deep to have the gun on my back. I need a spot to set the gun where the dog wont kick it while I set the spread.


Yeah, I never take my sling off my shotgun, even when upland hunting, it's just become part of my SBE2. But I've been finding myself sitting on my marsh seat with my shotgun on my lap, and when I go to do things like rearrange gear, mess with the dog, etc, it's a pain to always have to be slinging it over my shoulder, especially whilst sitting down, because then even more than the buttstock gets dunked, and I thought it'd be handy to just have a marsh stand for it. I've learned the hard way not to set it on top my dog's marsh blind--it's taken a dunk a few times that way. No fun digging in murky water through the mud to find your shotgun.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I make one i sell for $40 each. Cant upload photo off my phone for some reason. Will work at gettin a pic up.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

That old man off of 
Mandalay near Normandy Ave in RO had Shepard Hooks at his ongoing garage sale. I am sure his neighbors would be happy if you cleared out some of his inventory!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I make one i sell for $40 each. Cant upload photo off my phone for some reason. Will work at gettin a pic up.


Yeah shoot me a pic if you can. I'm heading up 75 this weekend, I'll be headed back down on Sunday.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I use clothes line support poles. They're adjustable in height. Put a hook on the top and done D Rings. Grind the disk off the bottom and your done. Holds your gun and s strap full of ducks. 
View attachment 228033


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

View attachment 228040
View attachment 228041


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Dads got a bunch made. Stop in and see him. 989 284 8011 butch


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Dads got a bunch made. Stop in and see him. 989 284 8011 butch


Thanks Dan, might do so on my way back down on Sunday if I'm not in a rush, otherwise I'll be back up that way within the next few weeks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> View attachment 228040
> View attachment 228041


Wow...new and improved versions


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'll be at the srsga draw tomorrow and i have 5 gun stands in the truck. $30.00 each. track me down if yer lookin for one.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a few I got from Butch. Works good


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jabelism said:


> I have a few I got from Butch. Works good


good to hear. its probably from my testing. he gave me one of these new ones last year and i broke it first day. lol.

i should be at draw at least both days...11pm draw. i'll have winch parts and some stands.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> good to hear. its probably from my testing. he gave me one of these new ones last year and i broke it first day. lol.
> 
> i should be at draw at least both days...11pm draw. i'll have winch parts and some stands.


The ones I have I got from someone else who had them for awhile and got them from your Pops. I did get my Lewis winch and chainsaw directly from him and couldnt be happier


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jabelism said:


> The ones I have I got from someone else who had them for awhile and got them from your Pops. I did get my Lewis winch and chainsaw directly from him and couldnt be happier


Yeah hes been making stuff for years redesigns every few years to add better functionality


----------

